

ELearning Blunders Under the Radar - georgiapicton
https://synotive.exposure.co/elearning-blunders-under-the-radar

======
Turing_Machine
"Colour scheme including use of contrast results in eye fatigue"

This would work better if it weren't written in a tiny, low-contrast grey
font.

